
Getting less than 7 hours of sleep associated with premature telomere attrition - AdrienLemaire
https://www.inverse.com/article/60883-fitbit-sleeplessness-aging-telomeres
======
AdrienLemaire
Source:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s42003-019-0605-1#Abs1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s42003-019-0605-1#Abs1)

I'm not sure how worth the study is, given the sample of 482 and the test
duration of a week only.

> Volunteers with adequate sleep (>7 h) had WGS-LTL that was on average 356 bp
> longer than those with insufficient sleep (<5 h) (CI = 74.573–636.538, p =
> 0.016, adjusted for age, gender, ethnicity, and BMI)

I don't understand how many base pairs the WGS-inferred LTL is supposed to be,
and what percentage of base pairs over a week this mean.

> Telomerecat was used to estimate WGS-LTL for this dataset

I can't figure out how accurate telomerecat is. A research paper doing
comparisons is not freely available
([https://www.researchgate.net/publication/306926988_Comparati...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/306926988_Comparative_analysis_of_whole_genome_sequencing-
based_telomere_length_measurement_techniques))

Anyways, albeit it's difficult for me to assess the validity of this research,
it very well reinforce my confirmation bias that sleep is the best actionable
improvement we can bring to our lives, whether it be for longevity, memory
retention, sport performances, ... :)

